# MP Reserves in Moncton, NB



## Delaney1986 (24 Jul 2012)

Hello Everyone,

     My husband suggested that I look into MP reserves as a possible option if Reg force is full when I apply (yes I have thought about the probability of Reserve MP being full as well). There has been a lot of talk around here about them shutting down the Reserves in Moncton? As far as I can see Moncton is the closest MP Reserve unit in NB to Gagetown. Does anyone here have any insight into this?

Also, is the CF even recruiting MP Reservists right now?

Thanks guys, as always your insight is appreciated!


----------



## Dissident (24 Jul 2012)

The person I asked from 3 MP Regt has not heard anything about Moncton shutting down. While I can not guarantee it, chances are they are recruiting. Expect a PM from me in the next couple of days as I track down some contact info for you.


----------



## Delaney1986 (28 Jul 2012)

Much appreciated! Thank you so much!


----------



## twilrecce (29 Jul 2012)

Hi delaney I'm part of the armoured regiment based next door to 3 MP. easiest way to contact without a specific number is during the week dial (506) 860-5500 and hit 0 when the call goes through to talk to the operator. He/She will be able to direct you to the MP recruiter or there orderly room. As for manning they will be able to tell you but it's not a very full place so a position should e obtainable.


----------

